# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  حل مشكلة المكس بوكس الذى توقف بعد التحديث بالصور

## jazouli89

*السلام عليكم 
الكثير جدا عند تحديث البوكس الجديد نجد بعد التحديث ان البوكس بيفصل  ويشتغل كانك بتوصله بالكمبيوتر وترجع تشيله تانى والبرنامج مبيحسش بيه تانى 
طيب نعمل ايه 
الحمد الله رب العالمين قدرنا نوصل لعلاج العيب بمنتهى البساطة واليكم الحل بالصور 
اولا هنشيل الكارت من البوكس وهنضع الكارت فى اى قارىء شريحة 
زى دونجل المكس او اى دونجل تقدر تضع فيه شريحة 
وبعدين هنفتح البرنامج بتاع المكس بعد توصيل الدونجل بالشريحة بتاعت المكس  هنلاقى البرنامج فتح بالشكل ده * *2  * *بعد كده هنضغط على  update hti
طبعا احنا لسه كل ده موصلناش البوكس بالكمبيوتر وطبعا كمان البوكس فاضى بدون شريحة
هتظهر عندنا الرسالة دى    
3  * * الان هنوصل البوكس فاضى بالكمبيوتر
وهنستنى لما يخلص ابديت  هننتظر قليلا هنلاقى البوكس فصل ورجع حس بيه تانى الكمبيوتر
ومبروك عليكم جميعا   *  **

----------


## gsm_turbo

mereci

----------


## علي سلام

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## fouad01

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## mostaf

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## rachid78

مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## Abdel007

Choooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## chaakkir

شكرا لك

----------


## احمد الاسطي

الف شكر جدا لكم

----------


## المحمدي2009

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## المحمدي2009

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## bakkougsm2

شكرا يا أخي لدي مشكل بوكس ام كس لا يشعر باليوسبي يعني ميت هل من جل جزاكم الله حيرا

----------


## machmach

بارك الله فيك

----------

